# Geefacker --- any ideas (Mrs K)



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Any ideas on this old kennel - Geefacker , these two dogs 
V Rikkor vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog

V Kara vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog

-- when you have someone breeding "in house" it is important to know what they strife for , how they fine tune and how they make decisions .

Any information appreciated.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

What were you looking for as far as info? Old working kennel for sure--I always like to see it in pedigrees.

Ados v Geefacker (Ados vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog) was Stephanie Zocolillo's competition dog back in the mid 90s. He was a strong, powerful black-tan dog, very even tempered but very, very strong in the bitework. 

I look forward to learning more.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks blackthorn -- I was asking Mrs K because she or her breeder father, may have experienced or know the Geefacker breeders personally. These lines are a little outside of mainstream as far as other kennels using them. That can be a good thing . As I said to someone else who asked me to view a pedigree that was more or less "in house" several generations , it is just as important to know the agenda and standards of the breeder. Each and every generations represents a fine tuning to that goal and sets a family type.
My friend of Yeuletts kennels and I have pretty much been doing that ourselves over 30 years , with lines that interweave , compliment or set up for combinations. 
She has a female from the pedigree that I posted , Brandie Geefacker Any ideas on this old kennel - Geefacker , these two dogs 
V Rikkor vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog

V Kara vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog

I am told that she is an exceptional dog, comes by everything naturally, responsive , drivey , rock solid , intense tracking , not hyper active , a lot of virtues . I was also told that this is a line that I should incorporate in to what I have . 
But I don't know anything about the type of dogs that Geefacker produces in general , and why are they not more prevalent in "other" kennel names . Why have other german kennels not used them for working dogs or is this the case of brand name and marketing ? 
So a male from my breeding was used as stud on this Brandie female and I need information on the Geefacker dogs to make a decision . This is the male Carmspack Bugati - German Shepherd Dog

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Carmen, Mrs. K was banned till March 1st I believe.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Mrs K around yet?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

have you got any information Mrs K?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Personally, I can't recall any memories about Geefacker. I will talk to my parents and find out if they can say something about them two.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I looked at these dogs and just on first glance, the Geefacker line appears very nice. I'm interested in learning more about these dogs as well. opcorn:

Skyla vom Geefacker - working-dog.eu
Deutsche Schäferhunde "vom Geiersbühl" - Skyla
Lovely bitch. She looks Turtle-Waxed!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

What a handsome girl--and a really interesting and carefully planned pedigree:

Working-Dog.eu - Skyla vom Geefacker


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

finally was able to get a youtubey of the pups that resulted from the Carmspack Bugati Carmspack Bugati - German Shepherd Dog
x Brandie Geefacker sire V Rikkor vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog
dam (of Brandie) V Kara vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog

Shannon Lake Rachael X Bugati - YouTube

Bugati is littermate and producer to many service dogs -- tracking , natural instinctive . His pedigree through his dam who is herself littermate and producer of police service dogs is dense with active working dogs .

These pups are just about 5 weeks old , shown in hot summer . This is not my house or my family or guests , but pretty well could be a clone to puppy parties at my place. 
Thinking seriously of bringing one "home" to Ontario to have another connection , with new genetics , to the sires family line.

Carmen 
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...so how do I get one of your puppies?!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

correction - in the youtube the pups are one day less than 4 weeks -- 2 have been reserved for SAR homes (rcmp - BC)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm uploading this photo on Carmen's behalf--this is the son of a Geefacker


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This is such a good looking puppy, solid and filled out. To be honest I don't see this often with pups, not that I am around them alot but it other pics. Gorgeous.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

That name cracks me up, sounds like a charachter on the show Grimm, a Geefacker. LOL, this puppy is very nice, love the full, stout little body.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

This pup is the result of yet another collabrative breeding between Carmspack and Yeulett's . His name is going to be Yeulett's Wilson Carmspack 

He looks like his fathers mother line - Sabrina, typical Carmspack family type . His brother who went to a tracking home in Kamloops has a head more like his mothers father line - Geefacker family.Any ideas on this old kennel - Geefacker , these two dogs 
V Rikkor vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog

V Kara vom Geefacker - German Shepherd Dog



Here is an ancestor on the sire's dam line (Sabrina's) 
Click this bar to view the full image.







This female was sister to Toronto police k9 , Purina Hall of Fame KENO , and she produced a celebrated RCMP dog "Riggs"
See the shared expression?
Here is Bugati's (the black pups sire) brother https://sites.google.com/site/countrylanepsd/carmspack-agro-success-page

Bugati's other brother Vinny , black sable 

Carmspack Vinny
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=555192




This is a Bugati grandson , "genetic obedience" Carmspack Sumo Carmspack Sumo
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=691615






I knew the sires family line inside out . The female Brandie Geefacker was harder to research . Seems that Geefacker is outside of mainstream , and among the few kennels that breeds a line over many generations. 
So far everyone has had glowing remarks about that kennel . I think there is a reliance on popular or commercially advantageous lines in the breeding game.

When Ruth got this female she phoned me and was very emphatic that, I , at some time , had to bring this line in to the program. Supremely confident , strong work drive , very balanced , on and off, accommodates and is tolerant and indulgent of the youngest of the grand kids , tracking ! natural, self motivating, razor sharp turns .
By all the times we have discussed this Brandie Geefacker whose household name is Rachel , it is easy to see that there is some intelligence there , genetic obedience and "farm dog smarts" . This is a clever dog , (great I need more lock pickers and escape artists), a family-devoted dog , a very deeply confident dog , never a concern .

I am glad to have opportunities like this to keep the foundation for a following generation.

Wilson arrives at 9:30 tonight. He was to have arrived at 1:25 , direct flight, but airline made error. I already drove the 2 hours to airport , returned home to take care of my dogs , and am about to leave --- this will be over 8 hours of driving today --- 

crash tomorrow , then on Thursday ---- we go out to the fields to observe the Wilson pup in action . Hope to get some youtubey.

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Excited to watch Wilson grow Carmen. 

What an interesting blend - very calculated for sure! Please do keep us updated on his progress.


----------

